
Outlook is dim for Americans without college degrees - johnny313
https://www.economist.com/finance-and-economics/2019/01/10/the-outlook-is-dim-for-americans-without-college-degrees
======
oblib
If this truly is a problem it will most certainly only be a matter of time
before a college degree isn't enough either.

The solution is to distribute the gains in productivity in a more equitable
way to benefit society as a whole.

If we can't the hordes will build guillotines.

~~~
MrTonyD
Paul Krugman made a very interesting observation about those "better salaries
for college graduates". He pointed out that all of their "perceived" gain was
from the drop in income of people below them. They weren't actually getting a
bigger share of the rising profits. So the wealthy are making more money, but
not giving any greater share to anybody, and giving less to those without
degrees. Our system is truly messed up here in the United States.

